# HI-Z Mod on Pedals. Help!



## Travis (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi, how can I regulate the Hi-Z output of my lovepedal eternity fuse?

I wanna changue this and I don´t know how to do this


----------



## Travis (Sep 8, 2021)

Or a cable lenght simulator?


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Sep 8, 2021)

A pot in front of the circuit, maybe?


----------



## Travis (Sep 8, 2021)

Elijah-Baley said:


> A pot in front of the circuit, maybe?


I use a 5meters cable to get the sound I want. Could I do with a por?


----------



## Travis (Sep 9, 2021)

I saw someone made cable lenght simulator pedal, but I don´t know how it´s works


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 9, 2021)

Travis said:


> I saw someone made cable lenght simulator pedal, but I don´t know how it´s works


The easiest way to do this would be adding capacitance. Calculate the equivalent capacitance of the length of cable you want to simulate. Add that value capacitor in series with the signal  from signal to ground wherever you want the simulated cable capacitance. Changing the impedance from high to low would typically be accomplished with a buffer circuit block.





__





						Impedance - What and Why?
					





					www.geofex.com


----------



## danfrank (Sep 9, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> The easiest way to do this would be adding capacitance. Calculate the equivalent capacitance of the length of cable you want to simulate. Add that value capacitor in series with the signal wherever you want the simulated cable capacitance.


Wouldn't the capacitor you select to simulate the cable length be put across the output jack (parallel) ? The cable is acting as a capacitor shunt to ground, to attenuate high frequency.


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 9, 2021)

danfrank said:


> Wouldn't the capacitor you select to simulate the cable length be put across the output jack (parallel) ? The cable is acting as a capacitor shunt to ground, to attenuate high frequency.


Yep, you're right. I'll amend the post.


----------



## Travis (Sep 14, 2021)

danfrank said:


> Wouldn't the capacitor you select to simulate the cable length be put across the output jack (parallel) ? The cable is acting as a capacitor shunt to ground, to attenuate high frequency.


So I can wire a rotary switch with caps to simulate cable lenght?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 14, 2021)

@danfrank beat me to it, but yeah, a guitar cable’s capacitance is measured from the center conductor to ground, not from end to end.


----------



## Stickman393 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hmm.

So...what exactly are you looking for here?  A 5 meter cable is relatively short, which leads me to think that you're interested in a buffer.  Something that would be able to drive longer legnths of cable while retaining that top-end sparkle.

Alternatively...there's also the amz pickup simulator.  Here's an article...this is sort of an "anti buffer":






						Guitar Pickups Simulation
					

Schematics & circuits for guitar effects with vacuum tubes and solid state electronics. FREE downloads of schematics such as TS-9, Fuzz Face and other classic rock devices.




					www.muzique.com


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 1, 2021)

Just need a Coily...


----------



## Travis (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm still looking for a schematic to emulate cable with a switch or a knob.

Something to emulate 3, 5, 10, 20, 100 meters of cable.

Someone know How to do It?


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 17, 2022)

Travis said:


> I'm still looking for a schematic to emulate cable with a switch or a knob.
> 
> Something to emulate 3, 5, 10, 20, 100 meters of cable.
> 
> Someone know How to do It?



Read the posts above. A number of people answered your question for you.


----------



## spi (Feb 17, 2022)

Maybe use one of those capacitor trim pots to vary the "length"


----------

